# MIT Dormitory Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dormitory Patrol*
Institution:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/14/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Job Number: 18801

Functional Area: Other

Department: Housing & Residential Services

School Area: Dean for Student Life

Employment Type: Full-Time

Employment Category: Non-Exempt

Visa Sponsorship Available: No

Schedule: H-M, 12:00 - 8:00 A.M. (T, W off)
Working at MIT offers opportunities, an environment, a culture - and benefits - that just aren't found together anywhere else. If you're curious, motivated, want to be part of a unique community, and help shape the future - then take a look at this opportunity.

DORMITORY PATROL, _Housing and Residential Services_, to monitor the dormitories, enforcing security protocols and responding to and/or reporting any unsafe incidents or conditions. Will observe and patrol designated dormitory to prevent/report unlawful entry and vandalism; monitor security cameras, fire and smoke alarms, window locks, and interior and exterior lights; report maintenance/repair needs; respond to--taking preliminary steps consistent with applicable training--incidents of fire, medical emergency, flooding, water discharge, hazardous materials, and other incidents by contacting emergency personnel or other responders; monitor two-way radio and respond to calls from the Operations Center and/or supervisor; monitor residents and guests who are entering buildings and report all trespassers to the MIT Police; approach and interact with students and visitors who are violating policies, inform them of and direct them to comply with the policies, ask students or visitors to provide identification as necessary, and contact MIT Police whenever necessary; submit scheduled written, electronic, and oral reports and provide information regarding unusual incidents; and perform resident lock outs.

Job Requirements

_REQUIRED_: high school diploma or its equivalent; ability to communicate effectively with supervisor, colleagues, and customers and to read and understand written directions, safety signage, and other documents; ability to use e-mail, the software that is utilized for work order tracking, and other types of job-specific technology once management has provided the necessary training; and ability to work independently or as a member of a team. One year of relevant experience preferred. The position involves ascending multiple levels of stairs; frequent sitting, standing, and walking, often for long periods of time; and lifting and/or moving weights of up to 50 pounds.

Job #18801

Salary: $26.88/hour

The schedule for the position is Thursday to Monday, 12:00 - 8:00 A.M. (off Tuesday and Wednesday). This is an essential position in accordance with the MIT Policy on Emergency Closing or Early Release. During emergencies, employees in this title are excused from their regularly scheduled work only with the specific authorization of their supervisors, regardless of any public announcement that the Institute is closed.

8/13/20

MIT will conduct a background check (including checking criminal records) for finalists. For current MIT SEIU members, this background check will be done for finalists who are bidding for a promotion or for a voluntary transfer to another classification unit.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=18877&localeCode=en-us


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

$27 an hour seems like a pretty fair wage for that position


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Used to be contracted security from Allied that covered the dorms at MIT. I was in management at Allied before I became a cop, and the guards on the MIT contract made more than a lot of the managers on other sites did.
Normally I get nervous lately when I see campuses bringing in security, but MIT has had dorm security for years so this is nothing new.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Small town police officers are crying reading this job posting. $27 for college security.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

AB7 said:


> Small town police officers are crying reading this job posting. $27 for college security.


Perfect job for a retired Cop who wants a laid back retirement gig


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Or a cop who’s no longer armed and wants to GTFO...


----------

